# What is ensemble Brabant best achievement so far in all of there offering?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I saw there is a pierre de la rue, a cypriano de rore cd and a lot more??
who a fan of this ensemble here and has almost everything they put out???


:tiphat: chapeau mister Stephen Rice


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Though I am not that familiar with it myself, a very good friend of mine recommended this one:

Clemens non Papa: Requiem & Penitential Motets

Missa pro defunctis 'Requiem'
Tristitia et anxietas
Vae tibi Babylon et Syria
Erravi sicut ovis a 5
De profundis
Vox in Rama
Peccantem me quotidie
Heu mihi, Domine
_The Brabant Ensemble,_ Stephen Rice
On Hyperion.


----------

